# Don't want to hear Avi Avital in Santa Barbara California USA AMPLIFIED



## mariopoli (Sep 28, 2011)

I want to see Avi Avital perform in a week in Santa Barbara, California, USA. He plays Bach and Vivaldi accompanied by Les Violons du Roy, Canadian chamber Orchestra.

I have not been to a classical music concert in a long time. I don't know if the convention now days is to play chamber music in a hall for 600 persons amplified. If it is amplified I can enjoy it just as much on my nice home music system.

My question is will this music be amplified?


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

First off - congratulations. This must be a new record, over 10 years between registering and first post.

Re your question: why not contact the organizers? They have a telephone number listed on their site (link).


----------



## mariopoli (Sep 28, 2011)

Mr. Rock - Thank you for your suggestion.



Art Rock said:


> First off - congratulations. This must be a new record, over 10 years between registering and first post.
> 
> Re your question: why not contact the organizers? They have a telephone number listed on their site (link).


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2021)

My guess is only Avital will be amplified.


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

I don’t think I’ve ever gone to a chamber music hall where any of the music was amplified (except where the composer called for amplified music).


----------

